# Santana Garrett Appreciation Thread



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

There needs to be one for this Goddess, she is perfect.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

One of the hottest women in wrestling today! I'm actually surprised it took this long for a thread to be made of her.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

In the span of a month she has already jumped into my top 7.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Santana thread !












-JMB- said:


> I'm actually surprised it took this long for a thread to be made of her.


I was thinking the same thing, the social media pictures thread has been litteraly flooded with Santana for the last 2 years ! (not that I didn't like it though)


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Defo impregnate and marry worthy.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like the start of a damn casting couch scene.






:realkobe4


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

About fucking time.


















:tucky:tucky:tucky


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice ass but a god awful wrestler


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She has definitely been eating her Booty O's


----------



## peterbasin (Dec 9, 2016)

goddess so perfect


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Loved her in TNA as Brittany, I'd like to see more of her on NXT


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

LAWD HAVE MERCY! wens3


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TNA fucked up big time with her




PRODIGY said:


> LAWD HAVE MERCY! wens3


Fucked up big time. SWEET JESUS!!!


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

I strongly approve of this thread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815236324944936961


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's to hoping that 2017 is the year WWE sign her.










And some pics.

     

#signsantana 

https://twitter.com/hashtag/signsantana


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Damn Goddess :bow


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Bigger version of this pic.



And some more adds.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Awful wrestler but don't care I wouldn't even pull out I'd keep going till I'm all limp & noodly


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

Great thread


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

virus21 said:


>





















Good lord WWE sign her already.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

N7 Spectre said:


> Good lord WWE sign her already.


They wouldn't know how to use her


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Santanna is the kind of woman I wished would "wrestle" women on certain websites if you get my drift.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

N7 Spectre said:


> Good lord WWE sign her already.



She does alot of indie dates around the world, plus is holding a bunch of titles for a few, that and she host a training class every monday in her city. She'd prob have to give all of it up to sign with the E


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks like Santana is at the tna tapins


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:sodone

#WouldNotPullout


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

more please! love to see her in WWE if she could make it work


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

I think that she would be a perfect fit for NXT right now. 

On a side note, she has curves you could eat off


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

What I would give to see her nekked.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

This thread :focus

This woman :focus

My thirst is reaching levels that shouldn't be possible


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

lol and aww at the same time, she is so sweet.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

i love her whole wonder woman thing she has going on


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Just strummed this together,


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

wish her fansite still worked


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Part 2 :bow


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WOW! :sodone


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

god damn


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

that ass is insane


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Its a shame most of her gifs are low res..

She would make a great sig or avy.


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Fucking hell that gear.


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

She is very pretty


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

:x


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

oh fuck


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's a few pics, another fine a$$ .


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Part 1


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Part 2


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Part 1


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Part 2


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So thicc :done


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Santana got the cleavage game going.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

she is unreal!! such a gorgeous smile, smoking hot body! and that positive attitude she has just makes her so much more fun!!! i never get tired of her IG stories!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


gorgeous


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

glad she's getting more love again. Knockout of a woman


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

I hope wwe signs her because I've been watching her on "WOW: women of wrestling", & she's really impressed me.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She looks like a nurse I met when I used to live in Orlando.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cute as a button


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

If shes never gonna sign with wwe, I hope aew picks her up


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

she got married the weekend. Lucky fuck who married her


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Mango13 said:


>



who is that with Santana?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

johnbadger said:


> who is that with Santana?


Chelsea Green


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

saw on instagram she's gonna sign with a company full time


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Bit late but bumping the thread to celebrate this babe going to wwe


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Waiting for her to appear on NXT.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Wish they'd use her already


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

She's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTuYC5CrgUG/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449240539552002051


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------

